# Naked Necks?



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been trying to find more information on the Romanian Naked Necks, but so far the websites I have found are in.. uh.. romanain, I suppose. 

I was hoping to find some information on them in english, if at all possible, lol, or perhaps someone can point me in the direction of a keeper/breeder of Naked Necks?

Any info on these odd little birds is much appreciated.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Try; npausa.com


----------



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Hmm, went there but seems like some of their information requires you to be a member which I am not.

I checked their Specialty Breed clubs list, none seemed to be for the Naked Necks. I'll go back over it in more detail and contact some of the general "rare breeds" clubs and see if they can help.

I went ahead and contacted the NPA itself to see if they could point me in the direction of some known breeders.

Thanks anyways.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.rarepigeons.net/
Ron Davis
7206 Raleigh Road Keystone Hts. FL 32656 
352-473-6859


----------

